# Does length of book really matter?



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

I know generally the answer to this is that it is the quality of writing and story that matter most, but over the last year there has definitely been a trend at BL for shorter novels such as Skitarius and The Beast Arises series.

However, looking at my book shelf it is plain to see that a fair few "classic" releases from BL's earlier years would indeed fit this "short novel" format. I know word count is the only accurate measure as pages, font size and hardback/premium paperback format all make book length variable but I am not about to count words...but some examples include (just story not adverts or authors notes etc):

Angles of Darkness = 278pgs
Ghostmaker = 287pgs
Execution Hour = 319pgs
The Necromunda books = 254pgs
The Calpurnia books = 320/254pgs

Would gladly take these shorter books over some of the awful padded 400pg plus books we were getting a few years back.

So that said so far been very happy with The Beast Arises series. All three books have been good and feel the right length. What do you guys all think?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think it matters as long as it's high quality. I still maintain that The Last Church is the best bit of Warhammer literature out there.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

It's about their inconsistent pricing policy. If they sell a 150 page novel for the same price as a ~400 page one I'll pass.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

have yo useen this? http://www.blacklibrary.com/the-beast-arises/subscriptions/beast-arises-ebook-sub.html 

If this isn't a rip off i dont know what is, 12 books for 134 euros. Fucking hell.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

The quality is what matters the most followed very closely by the price. 

I am buying the hardbacks for the Beast Arises series, the quality is there but the price is rather high for what you get. That being said there is something positive in the fact that the books are released monthly and that the story will be told in a set number of books. 

I don't think I would have bought them otherwise.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I think the biggest factor for me is the question-

Does the length of the book match up with the length and depth of the story that is being told?

If that answer is 'yes' then the actual length doesn't matter to me much in the end, be that length short or long. 

But if that answer is 'no' then there is an issue that really goes beyond the mere wordcount of the physical book and into the realm of the actual story that is being told.


----------

